

Installing Obtvse on Heroku - nwienert
http://natewienert.com/installing-obtvse-on-heroku

======
tptacek
Wow definitely soak as much of the news cycle as you can get out of this,
amirite?

This is one of the dumbest story cycles I've ever seen on HN. There's little
point in doing this (I'm sure my comment will be illegibly grey in a minute or
two) but I did my part to try to flag this away.

A dark pattern, a dark pattern indeed.

~~~
nwienert
Some people asked for instructions to install and I'm glad to help introduce
more people to Rails. Curious, whats so dark about this pattern? Am I not just
opening a good idea to the public?

~~~
tptacek
Have you considered liberating Themeforest next?

~~~
nwienert
<http://drawar.com/>

